# Kfz-Händler warnen vor Betrug bei Autoverkauf im Internet



## webwatcher (8 Juli 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92374


> Beim Autokauf im Internet ist nach Einschätzung der Kfz-Händler Vorsicht geboten. Der Geschäftsführer des Bundesverbandes freier Kfz-Händler, Ansgar Klein, warnte im Nachrichtenmagazin Focus, etwa 20 Prozent der in den großen Online-Portalen angeboten Fahrzeuge seien von Betrügern eingestellt. Das Netz biete den Gaunern die Möglichkeit, zigtausende Interessenten im Schutz der Anonymität zu kontaktieren. Nach einer Schätzung der Kriminalpolizei München verursachten Online-Betrüger binnen zwei Jahren einen Schaden in Höhe von 15 Millionen Euro.


http://www.focus.de/auto/gebrauchtwagen/gebrauchtwagenkauf_aid_52013.html


> ADAC-Test Gebrauchtwagenkauf
> Es gibt zu viele Rosstäuscher
> Der ADAC hat Gebrauchtwagenhändlern auf den Zahn gefühlt. Ergebnis: Die sprichwörtlich schlitzohrigen Secondhand-Autoverkäufer operieren oft nahe am Betrug – oder darüber hinaus.


----------



## Eniac (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Kfz-Händler warnen vor Betrug bei Autoverkauf im Internet*

Internetautobörsen wie mobile.de oder autoscout24 werden bereits seit einiger Zeit schwer von international organisierten Betrügern heimgesucht; dabei agieren verkäuferseitig Banden aus Rumänien, die virtuelle Autos für echtes Geld verkaufen, während nigerianische Mugus als Käufer mit gefälschten Schecks auftreten. Wundert mich, dass das Thema hier nicht schon viel früher aufgeschlagen ist.

Mehr zum Thema: 

- http://www.autosec.de/
- http://www.sichererautokauf.de/
- http://www.escrow-fraud.com/


Eniac


----------

